# So deciding what Car I should get next..



## Tom Clancy

Ok.. So i know there are some folks here at USMB who know quite a lot about Cars and would help me out here.. 

Anyways, I've had my Truck for some time now.. (GMC Canyon, 2WD, 5L SLE, '05)

And i've been thinking of selling it and getting a Muscle Car..  

--

Good idea? Or just get a newer Truck? 

--

If you think i should get a Muscle Car, which one is your favorite? 

I know the '71 Plymouth is a beauty.. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## JenyEliza

MMMMM......if you're gonna go for a muscle car....it would be a tie between

Mustang 2010







and

Pontiac GTO 2010


----------



## Tom Clancy

haha I forgot to add.. A Muscle car in my Budget.


----------



## JenyEliza

Tom Clancy said:


> haha I forgot to add.. A Muscle car in my Budget.



If you have to *add that disclaimer*, then you can't afford a muscle car at all.

Stop drooling and get back to reality.


----------



## Tom Clancy

JenyEliza said:


> Tom Clancy said:
> 
> 
> 
> haha I forgot to add.. A Muscle car in my Budget.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have to *add that disclaimer*, then you can't afford a muscle car at all.
> 
> Stop drooling and get back to reality.
Click to expand...


Oh but I can!  I'm talking about the Classic American Cars.


----------



## California Girl

Tom Clancy said:


> JenyEliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Clancy said:
> 
> 
> 
> haha I forgot to add.. A Muscle car in my Budget.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have to *add that disclaimer*, then you can't afford a muscle car at all.
> 
> Stop drooling and get back to reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh but I can!  I'm talking about the Classic American Cars.
Click to expand...


We need more information before we can provide good advice.... Muscle Cars are fine - if you're young enough to drive one.   Also, they look stupid with baby seats in 'em. So, married with kids, stick to grown up cars.


----------



## JenyEliza

Tom Clancy said:


> JenyEliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Clancy said:
> 
> 
> 
> haha I forgot to add.. A Muscle car in my Budget.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have to *add that disclaimer*, then you can't afford a muscle car at all.
> 
> Stop drooling and get back to reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh but I can!  I'm talking about the Classic American Cars.
Click to expand...


What's more "Classic American muscle car" than a Ford Mustang or a Pontiac GTO?  

Although, I think the GTO is now made by Holden in Australia (I could be wrong, but I recall seeing something like that in the news some time back here.

At any rate....if you have to ask the price tag, you can't afford it.


----------



## JenyEliza

California Girl said:


> Tom Clancy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JenyEliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you have to *add that disclaimer*, then you can't afford a muscle car at all.
> 
> Stop drooling and get back to reality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh but I can!  I'm talking about the Classic American Cars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We need more information before we can provide good advice.... Muscle Cars are fine - if you're young enough to drive one.   Also, they look stupid with baby seats in 'em. So, married with kids, stick to grown up cars.
Click to expand...


Yeah, muscle cars look stupid with car seats in them.  Except in ONE case....

When it's the GRANDMA/GRANDPA driving around in the muscle car and the car seats belong to the grandkids.  The way I see it....the Grandparents have paid their dues.  They've EARNED the right to drive around in a muscle car with car seats, and NOT look stupid at all.  

My Mom has a Mustang GT.  She's had one of various different years, colors, models and body styles since 1990.  First grandbabies arrived in 1995 (twins).  Car seats went in the back when they were about 4 months old and stayed until the next grandbaby was born.  Last grandbaby was born in 2001.  Booster seat was removed a few years ago and now her latest mustang looks like a Senior drives it (and I don't mean a Senior in HS).


----------



## Tom Clancy

California Girl said:


> Tom Clancy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JenyEliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you have to *add that disclaimer*, then you can't afford a muscle car at all.
> 
> Stop drooling and get back to reality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh but I can!  I'm talking about the Classic American Cars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We need more information before we can provide good advice.... Muscle Cars are fine - if you're young enough to drive one.   Also, they look stupid with baby seats in 'em. So, married with kids, stick to grown up cars.
Click to expand...


True.. Well.. It's latenight, i'll post more info in the morning.    And I'm 18.. so No kids yet 



JenyEliza said:


> Tom Clancy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JenyEliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you have to *add that disclaimer*, then you can't afford a muscle car at all.
> 
> Stop drooling and get back to reality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh but I can!  I'm talking about the Classic American Cars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's more "Classic American muscle car" than a Ford Mustang or a Pontiac GTO?
> 
> Although, I think the GTO is now made by Holden in Australia (I could be wrong, but I recall seeing something like that in the news some time back here.
> 
> At any rate....if you have to ask the price tag, you can't afford it.
Click to expand...


Well I'm talking about a Classic Muscle Car.. 

like..


----------



## California Girl

Tom Clancy said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Clancy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh but I can!  I'm talking about the Classic American Cars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We need more information before we can provide good advice.... Muscle Cars are fine - if you're young enough to drive one.   Also, they look stupid with baby seats in 'em. So, married with kids, stick to grown up cars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True.. Well.. It's latenight, i'll post more info in the morning.    And I'm 18.. so No kids yet
> 
> 
> 
> JenyEliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Clancy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh but I can!  I'm talking about the Classic American Cars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's more "Classic American muscle car" than a Ford Mustang or a Pontiac GTO?
> 
> Although, I think the GTO is now made by Holden in Australia (I could be wrong, but I recall seeing something like that in the news some time back here.
> 
> At any rate....if you have to ask the price tag, you can't afford it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I'm talking a Classic Muscle Car..
> 
> like..
Click to expand...



18? Definitely go for the muscle car.


----------



## Dis

JenyEliza said:


> MMMMM......if you're gonna go for a muscle car....it would be a tie between
> 
> Mustang 2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> Pontiac GTO 2010



Those aren't muscle cars. Those are "I'm getting too old, and trying desperately to hold on to my youth, so I'll buy one of these things that will make me look cooler" cars.


----------



## Annie

JenyEliza said:


> MMMMM......if you're gonna go for a muscle car....it would be a tie between
> 
> Mustang 2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> Pontiac GTO 2010



My first car, 1969 Mustang, 351! Way too much car for 16 year old. (Yes, it was used, by a few years).


----------



## Annie

Tom Clancy said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Clancy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh but I can!  I'm talking about the Classic American Cars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We need more information before we can provide good advice.... Muscle Cars are fine - if you're young enough to drive one.   Also, they look stupid with baby seats in 'em. So, married with kids, stick to grown up cars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True.. Well.. It's latenight, i'll post more info in the morning.    And I'm 18.. so No kids yet
> 
> 
> 
> JenyEliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Clancy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh but I can!  I'm talking about the Classic American Cars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's more "Classic American muscle car" than a Ford Mustang or a Pontiac GTO?
> 
> Although, I think the GTO is now made by Holden in Australia (I could be wrong, but I recall seeing something like that in the news some time back here.
> 
> At any rate....if you have to ask the price tag, you can't afford it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I'm talking about a Classic Muscle Car..
> 
> like..
Click to expand...


Ooooo, that looks very much like my first car, but it was red. Very front heavy, but so cool!  Drive carefully.


----------



## Paulie

God, mustangs are so fucking gay.

By the way, a real muscle car is from the muscle car era.  The 60's and early 70's.

You want a muscle car?






1970 Chevelle Super sport.

I don't like those rims though.  I only like Corvette Rallies


----------



## JenyEliza

Paulie said:


> God, mustangs are so fucking gay.
> 
> By the way, a real muscle car is from the muscle car era.  The 60's and early 70's.
> 
> You want a muscle car?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1970 Chevelle Super sport.
> 
> I don't like those rims though.  I only like Corvette Rallies



That's a GOAT, only with the Chevy name/tags on it.   

Granted, it's a darned good looking machine, but funny how they do that and are allowed to get away with it.   

When we were in high school (1975-1981), my older brother had a 1966 Chevy II SS two door (which was relatively rare to find way back then, even more so now).   He had it all jacked up with a big block engine, racing suspension and rear end, nitrous oxide, dual 4 barrel carbs, bada bada bing, yada yada yip....etc.  Stupid dork sold/traded his car for a very expensive rifle and instantly regretted his decision.   He royally pissed our Dad off when he did that.....it took Dad 6 months to find the damned car and buy it in the first place.  

Ever since, my brother has been on a quest to find his car and buy it back.  At one point, I really thought I'd located it while I was on a road trip from Houston to Atlanta.  Followed the driver of the car to a rest stop, waited to speak to him after he visited the boys room.  I told him the story and he was fascinated.   He allowed me to take pictures of the engine, VIN, etc etc, which I e-mailed to my father and brother as soon as I got home and off the road.

After digging through all the paperwork my father and brother owned, on every car they've ever owned, it they decided that this car was probably not my brother's old car.   Dayam.  What a heartbreaker.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Tom Clancy said:


> Well I'm talking about a Classic Muscle Car..
> 
> like..




That right there is the shiznit. Go for that one. Or the 69 camaro.


----------



## Phoenix

Tom Clancy said:


> Well I'm talking about a Classic Muscle Car..
> 
> like..



I might give up chocolate for that ...


----------



## xotoxi

Ford Escorts are fairly reliable.


----------



## RadiomanATL

xotoxi said:


> Ford Escorts are fairly reliable.


----------



## Phoenix

RadiomanATL said:


>


----------



## RadiomanATL

Phoenix said:


> RadiomanATL said:
Click to expand...


Yeah, but that was possible with that car.

Not so possible with a Festiva.


----------



## JenyEliza

I like that little yellow Pinto. It's cute!  

Well, except for the garbage can thingy on the hood, and the color (yellow).  Maybe painted a metallic cherry red and change out those rims and it would be better?

Hmmm....


----------



## Terry

don't bother Tom, we did that bought a 2003 SVT Cobra signature Mustang.  It was a beauty no doubt but it got old very fast.  Gas was a factor too, and those muscle cars are great for only occasional driving. We sold it and bought a Caddy CTS


----------



## Tom Clancy

Paulie said:


> God, mustangs are so fucking gay.
> 
> By the way, a real muscle car is from the muscle car era.  The 60's and early 70's.
> 
> You want a muscle car?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1970 Chevelle Super sport.



That one is a beauty.. 



The only thing now is to find a dealership that has some Classic Muscle cars.. any clues?


----------



## Tom Clancy

RadiomanATL said:


> Tom Clancy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I'm talking about a Classic Muscle Car..
> 
> like..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That right there is the shiznit. Go for that one. Or the 69 camaro.
Click to expand...


----------



## Tom Clancy

bump


----------



## Paulie

JenyEliza said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> God, mustangs are so fucking gay.
> 
> By the way, a real muscle car is from the muscle car era.  The 60's and early 70's.
> 
> You want a muscle car?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1970 Chevelle Super sport.
> 
> I don't like those rims though.  I only like Corvette Rallies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a GOAT, only with the Chevy name/tags on it.
> 
> Granted, it's a darned good looking machine, but funny how they do that and are allowed to get away with it.
Click to expand...


The GTO and the Chevelle have various different distinctions.  To say a Chevelle is a GTO is simply wrong.

The 1970 Chevelle and GTO have differing front and rear ends.  The grills and headlight assemblies are quite different from each other.  The only similarity is that they both have dual headlamps on each side.  The bumper and taillight assemblies are also very different.  Most of the rest of the cars are pretty similar as far as body and frame, but that's not exactly out of the ordinary considering they're both GM models.  That kind of thing hasn't really changed throughout _history_, with any of the Big 3 US companies.

And then there's the huge difference in option packages between the two cars.


----------



## Paulie

Tom Clancy said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> God, mustangs are so fucking gay.
> 
> By the way, a real muscle car is from the muscle car era.  The 60's and early 70's.
> 
> You want a muscle car?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1970 Chevelle Super sport.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That one is a beauty..
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing now is to find a dealership that has some Classic Muscle cars.. any clues?
Click to expand...


Buying an already restored muscle car is beat, if you ask me.


----------



## random3434

RadiomanATL said:


> Tom Clancy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I'm talking about a Classic Muscle Car..
> 
> like..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That right there is the shiznit. Go for that one. Or the 69 camaro.
Click to expand...


Some of the cops here have those,,,,so when they pull you over for speeding you're like WTH?


----------



## Tom Clancy

Paulie said:


> Tom Clancy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> God, mustangs are so fucking gay.
> 
> By the way, a real muscle car is from the muscle car era.  The 60's and early 70's.
> 
> You want a muscle car?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1970 Chevelle Super sport.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That one is a beauty..
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing now is to find a dealership that has some Classic Muscle cars.. any clues?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Buying an already restored muscle car is beat, if you ask me.
Click to expand...


By beat you mean, Rare to find?


----------



## Paulie

Tom Clancy said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Clancy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That one is a beauty..
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing now is to find a dealership that has some Classic Muscle cars.. any clues?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buying an already restored muscle car is beat, if you ask me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By beat you mean, Rare to find?
Click to expand...


No, I meant stupid.

I'm not big on buying one that is already complete. 

Don't take it as an insult if that's what you're hoping to do, I'm just saying that I personally wouldn't buy one that was already restored.  I'm good with cars though, so I enjoy that kind of project.  I'd buy one that at the bare minimum didn't need any body work besides paint.  Anything other than that, and I wouldn't mind one bit restoring it.  Especially everything under the hood.


----------



## Tom Clancy

Paulie said:


> Tom Clancy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Buying an already restored muscle car is beat, if you ask me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By beat you mean, Rare to find?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I meant stupid.
> 
> I'm not big on buying one that is already complete.
> 
> Don't take it as an insult if that's what you're hoping to do, I'm just saying that I personally wouldn't buy one that was already restored.  I'm good with cars though, so I enjoy that kind of project.  I'd buy one that at the bare minimum didn't need any body work besides paint.  Anything other than that, and I wouldn't mind one bit restoring it.  Especially everything under the hood.
Click to expand...


Well see, that's another thing i was thinking..

restore it myself, put in a new engine, seats, etc etc.. 

But i don't know much it would cost in the end.


----------



## Paulie

It depends on the price you get for the car to begin with, first of all.

Something with a nice solid body and frame, so you don't have to bother with that shit.  If the engine runs well, you just do mods.  Whatever you can afford to soop it up more.  You can probably find decent deals on interior parts on craigslist or ebay, or something similar.  

And then there's a place called Hemmings Motor News where you can find just about any part you need for any classic car.

Hemmings Motor News: Auto Classifieds - Hemmings Auto Classifieds feature cars for sale nation wide.

Beyond that, there's Jegs and Summit Racing.  Good for aftermarket performance parts.

You just have to find yourself a car, and see what it needs.  Then go and price it all out.


----------



## Wicked Jester

67 THRU 70 Camaro. Great cars, great investment.

I own a fully restored 69 SS Camaro.

But my baby is my fully restored 55 chevy bel air shoebox.

Test drove the new Camaro with the V8 just for kicks. Awesome car!

Just make sure you buy american!


----------



## bruzz

Go with a muscle car with a small V-8. That way you get fun while also being affordable. Not sure where you live, but in the northern states they have southern cars trucked up and sold at special dealers. Just stay away from chevies if you want to be unique and not get laughed at, not to mention win any drag race you may be in.

As far as my favorite muscle car, i gotta go with any Plymouth Duster.     Though it may not technically be a muscle car.


----------



## Ringel05

Tom Clancy said:


> Ok.. So i know there are some folks here at USMB who know quite a lot about Cars and would help me out here..
> 
> Anyways, I've had my Truck for some time now.. (GMC Canyon, 2WD, 5L SLE, '05)
> 
> And i've been thinking of selling it and getting a Muscle Car..
> 
> --
> 
> Good idea? Or just get a newer Truck?
> 
> --
> 
> If you think i should get a Muscle Car, which one is your favorite?
> 
> I know the '71 Plymouth is a beauty..
> 
> Any suggestions?



(Leg) muscle car.


----------

